# samoyed and asthma



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Dear PetLovers,

After deciding to have a puppy, I've been over a year struggling about the right breed. I totally love Spitz-like dogs, but most of them have the high prey drive problem. I have a cat, so that's too unsafe to even consider. So I've been torn between Border Collie, Samoyed and Labrador. Still I'm afraid that a Collie needs too much stimulation and ends up bothering my cat too much. Labrador is not very Spitz-like. I ended up finding out that a Samoyed is perfect. Looks, size, personality, activity... But in the end there's another problem. My partner has asthma. This is probably a straight "no" answer to a long haired dog, but still, we own a Maine Coon. With brushing, bathing and cleaning the house regularly, we've kept everything under control. I also read that Samoyed is a good breed for people with allergies and asthma because he doesn't produce dander. Still I would like to hear your opinion on the matter:

Does his hair shed permanently like a cat, or is it seasonally? And is it wool-like, like huskies or single haired like cats? Do you think that with regular brushing and bathing it would be possible?

Thank you.


----------



## Denise90 (Mar 27, 2013)

Luna isn't old enough to blow her coat yet but from what I've heard from other owners it comes out in clumps twice a year for females (I think that's unspayed? an owner of an adult Sam here can confirm) and once for males and can really destroy your house.

So far I brush 4 times a week and there is quite a bit coming off her and she is only 15 weeks so I can only imagine how it will be in a year.

I think getting him/her groomed when he/she begins to shed may help you a lot as most groomers have a blower which is meant to work wonders on a shedding Sam


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RaquelSousa said:


> Dear PetLovers,
> 
> After deciding to have a puppy, I've been over a year struggling about the right breed. I totally love Spitz-like dogs, but most of them have the high prey drive problem. I have a cat, so that's too unsafe to even consider. So I've been torn between Border Collie, Samoyed and Labrador. Still I'm afraid that a Collie needs too much stimulation and ends up bothering my cat too much. Labrador is not very Spitz-like. I ended up finding out that a Samoyed is perfect. Looks, size, personality, activity... But in the end there's another problem. My partner has asthma. This is probably a straight "no" answer to a long haired dog, but still, we own a Maine Coon. With brushing, bathing and cleaning the house regularly, we've kept everything under control. I also read that Samoyed is a good breed for people with allergies and asthma because he doesn't produce dander. Still I would like to hear your opinion on the matter:
> 
> ...


I used to have a samoyed few years ago now. My daughter was young at the time and had a couple of friends who were alergic and both asthmatic one so bad he had a nubulizer at home. Both for some reason were fine with my Samoyed, the only assumption as to why is maybe they only really moult the thick undercoat that is like wool rather then other dogs hair, in fact you can have it spun and knit with it. You also get no dog smell at all, the only smell is when they are bathed and left to dry naturally and then the smell is like lanolin much like you get when hand washing a pure new wool jumper.The dander I should imagine will come into it too.

If the two of her friends went near the hamster or rabbit we had at the time too they would wheeze and have itching and runny eyes. I have malamutes and a siberian husky now too, and we have a friend who is seveerely asthmatic and she is fine around them, although the saliva should they lick her skin makes her itch, but otherwise she is OK. I did have a persian cat too at the time, and that didnt seem to set them off either.

They usually have a big shed a couple of times a year, although may loose some here and there too, they do have hell of a coat though and it cant be neglected so you would need to groom plus possibly have a groomer inbetween if you dont want to bath him yourself. They dont need any special preparation but bathing can be a big job, you cant just bath them and let them dry naturally and try to groom them after you wont know where to start as the coat will matt, as it will if you dont keep on top of the grooming.

The only thing I can suggest as obviously you need to make sure the OH is OK, seek out some good breeders and ask if you can do several lengthy visits and spend time with the dogs, inside and outside and see how you go.

There is something called petal cleanse that you put on the dog or cats coat once a week that seemt to help n a lot of cases, I know cats protection league reccomend it.
PetalCleanse - the pet allergy solution

Allergic to Cats? - CATS PROTECTION

As said in my exerience with Samyoyeds, siberians huskies and malamutes I havent haad a problem with friends with asthma and allergies either spending time here or if I take them to my friends, its not a guarantee your OH will be OK though, but if you can spend time with some it may be a better indicator and see how he is.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

As SDH said, you really need to go and visit somebody with Samis, who's happy for you to stay a few hours there. If you go to my web site, you'll find links to the breed clubs, they should be able to put you in touch with somebody near Aylesbury.
Astrolyka Samoyeds - Home 
You don't need to send a Sami to the groomer. Most people don't, they do it themselves. I put a comb through every day, takes 20-30 minutes; you just need to factor the time in  Any decent breeder will give you a grooming "lesson".
Bitches blow coat twice a year, boys once. Usually 
Neutered Samis lose coat all the time and don't have a big blow.
When they're blowing coat it takes more time but it's all do-able :thumbup:

Oh yes.....and the undercoat is white fluff...and lots of it.


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for your answers. I'm going to contact the breed clubs, that's a great idea. Meeting a Samoyed is really the best option. IF someone knows anyone that owns a Sammy near Aylesbury let me know


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Try the secretary of the Sam Association


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Born to Boogie said:


> Try the secretary of the Sam Association


Done! Apparently she's used to have visits from people with asthma, and she usually gives a bit of fur for people to take home and sleep with it under the pillow. Perfect!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

......and another thing. Samis tend it live in harmony with cats; though the cat may not be best chuffed at the arrival of a horrid poopy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Born to Boogie said:


> ......and another thing. Samis tend it live in harmony with cats; though the cat may not be best chuffed at the arrival of a horrid poopy


2nd this I had a persian cat and a rabbit at the time when I had my Samoyed and they all used to be in the garden free range together and got on great.

Not something that I could say about the Malamutes and huskies though particularly even more so with a rabbit.


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I am aware of that. My cat is 1 year old, and as I always knew I was going to have a puppy sooner or later, I tried to socialize him as best as I could, and present him to the most different situations while he was a kitten. Trained him on leash and I take him on walks once in a while. But it's usually the dogs that bark at him and he gets scared


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

I will watch with interest,my daughter and I have brittle asthma and dogs are a disaster for my allergies, I have a bedlington who is perfect for me, it will be interesting to know of other breeds that would suit, I know poodles are fine but hubbi would not entertain that  and poodle cross can be hit and miss for allergies from my experience.It would be nice to know of other breeds for the fututre.


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

foursmith said:


> I will watch with interest,my daughter and I have brittle asthma and dogs are a disaster for my allergies, I have a bedlington who is perfect for me, it will be interesting to know of other breeds that would suit, I know poodles are fine but hubbi would not entertain that  and poodle cross can be hit and miss for allergies from my experience.It would be nice to know of other breeds for the fututre.


I will keep this thread posted through the process


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting you should bring this up as we're getting our Samoyed pup in June and my hubby is allergic to cats and dogs and is asthmatic. He just about manages with our 2 cats, one of which is a semi-long-hair. He's sort of got used to them over the years!! After visiting various Sam breeders, he found that he did get rather bunged up. I guess he'll develop the appropriate antibodies over time like he did with the cats!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Personally, I wouldnt dream of getting a dog if someone in the home is allergic. If I was adamant that a dog had to be had....it would be a Poodle (standards and miniatures arent so feminine looking if OH is worried about that side of things) or Bichon. Both are lovely breeds and will minimise risks of allergic reaction.

I would be too worried to get another breed...only to have to rehome the dog if allergy issues arose and with many breeds...that is a possibility.

Whatever you decide...best of luck in your search


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

chichi said:


> Personally, I wouldnt dream of getting a dog if someone in the home is allergic. If I was adamant that a dog had to be had....it would be a Poodle (standards and miniatures arent so feminine looking if OH is worried about that side of things) or Bichon. Both are lovely breeds and will minimise risks of allergic reaction.
> 
> I would be too worried to get another breed...only to have to rehome the dog if allergy issues arose and with many breeds...that is a possibility.
> 
> Whatever you decide...best of luck in your search


Bedlingtons have the same coat and are lovely but tough little dogs


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

foursmith said:


> Bedlingtons have the same coat and are lovely but tough little dogs


That is true...forgot about Bedlingtons


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I've got Asthma, as has my brother and sister. Our Labradors hair doesn't affect us at all (neither did our previous Lab), neither do our cats or other pets. I think we are just lucky with that though...


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Asthma is a VERY individual response to a lot of potential triggers, "foreign" proteins amongst them.

It is quite possible to react to one dog in a litter and not another. If this is severe asthma that we're talking about get OH and the INDIVIDUAL dog checked out. There's no such thing as a protein that NO-ONE reacts to. Certainly some proteins are more likely to trigger an attack than others but at an individual level it varies.

It's not only cross-breeds that are mislabeled non-shedding and non-allergenic. It is quite possible to react to a poodle or any other pedigree dog, too. 

If the asthma's a problem I'd get any potential dog tested with your OH.


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

chichi said:


> That is true...forgot about Bedlingtons


Pffftttt really.....how could you forget about the buddies


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I have asthma and pet dander is not one of my triggers (thank you god!) Dust, paint and perfume are though (big stores with their cosmetic counters are a nightmare). When we do any decorating I have to go into a very posh hotel for the duration :tongue: (always look on the brightside)


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

foursmith said:


> I will watch with interest,my daughter and I have brittle asthma and dogs are a disaster for my allergies, I have a bedlington who is perfect for me, it will be interesting to know of other breeds that would suit, I know poodles are fine but hubbi would not entertain that  and poodle cross can be hit and miss for allergies from my experience.It would be nice to know of other breeds for the fututre.


Try this site lots of info there: Find the dog and puppy information that you are looking for with our site map.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

I have asthma and allergies, and my cat sets them off quite badly, but Kenzie doesn't at all - I could rub my face all over her (well, actually I DO rub my face all over her! ) and....nothing


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I am asthmatic and dog fur sets it off likewise my uncle was really badly affected and couldnt have a dog with smooth hair but the coats of rough collies and samis are fine with us both.


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

It's good to read all your experiences in the matter. Thank you all  her asthma is very strange, I think it's more about smells, sprays, perfumes... And even heat. If some clothes have a lot of my cat's fur it triggers. But she can be with him and play with him, put her face near him without a problem.


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

I will be meeting the samoyeds tomorrow. So excited


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RaquelSousa said:


> I will be meeting the samoyeds tomorrow. So excited


Good luck and I hope your OH will be OK and doest get an alergic reaction.

If you are meeting sammys tomorrow that will be you completely done for and in love


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay I got completely stunned by them. I never met a samoyed in flesh, and oh my god they are so beautiful and sweet! Even though they never met us, they greeted, licked us, put their heads in our laps. But all very carefully, nothing "desperate" like most dogs I met, or the one my partner owned before. We definitely became in love. Unfortunately my partner felt something. But she wasn't sure if it was the dog or the carpet or dust or any smell. She didn't have an asthma attack but she felt something. So she's going to the doctor next week, because she has never been medicated, and has an inhaler that doesn't work anymore. Depending on what the doctor says and if he gives her any prescription, we will be trying again to see what happens. 
The lady had her brother living with her, and he is asthmatic too. He never felt affected by the samoyeds or any dog that he met. We'll keep our hopes high


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

We're going to visit our new Sam pup next month and bringing her home in June. How exciting!!!!!


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Awww congratulations! What breeder are you getting him from?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

A breeder in Italy. The litter was 4 girls, so that's one decision we don't have to make . What about you?


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure yet, if everything goes okay I need to ask around, because most of the breeder websites I've been in look pretty outdated, talking about litters from 2009, and stuff like that.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

It's the same situation here. Hardly anyone updates their website  I drew up a shortlist and emailed each one, asking the situation re pups and asking if we could go and visit the adults if they didn't have pups. I had a list of questions and a set of criteria I wanted them, as breeders to fulfill. Then we got visiting and narrowed our search down to 2 breeders. One had 4 adults, 2 males and 2 females who all lived in the house and were stunning. They were hoping to mate their new bitch in February but she was late coming into season, a bit flirty and I think the male lost interest. As far as I know there was no successful mating there. Our second choice, a funny but totally dedicated chap up in the mountains, came up trumps and his bitch gave birth to 4 girlies on 7th April. We're going up to see them next month and to choose one, and should bring her home in June. It's taken a while and loads of research. There just aren't that many Samoyeds about. I've never seen one here in Modena apart from at the breeders' or shows, even though there is a breeder in town!!
My hubby is also asthmatic but managed to develop enough antibodies against the cats to make it manageable, at least. He's allergic to dust, pollen, can't drink any alcohol, shouldn't have cats, dogs...
Good luck with your search. It'll be well worth it 
Are you Portuguese???


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

RaquelSousa said:


> Not sure yet, if everything goes okay I need to ask around, because most of the breeder websites I've been in look pretty outdated, talking about litters from 2009, and stuff like that.


The Sami breeder you visited will be able to help you find a Sami pup  She wii know who has puppies available.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

There's always Italy


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Misi said:


> It's the same situation here. Hardly anyone updates their website  I drew up a shortlist and emailed each one, asking the situation re pups and asking if we could go and visit the adults if they didn't have pups. I had a list of questions and a set of criteria I wanted them, as breeders to fulfill. Then we got visiting and narrowed our search down to 2 breeders. One had 4 adults, 2 males and 2 females who all lived in the house and were stunning. They were hoping to mate their new bitch in February but she was late coming into season, a bit flirty and I think the male lost interest. As far as I know there was no successful mating there. Our second choice, a funny but totally dedicated chap up in the mountains, came up trumps and his bitch gave birth to 4 girlies on 7th April. We're going up to see them next month and to choose one, and should bring her home in June. It's taken a while and loads of research. There just aren't that many Samoyeds about. I've never seen one here in Modena apart from at the breeders' or shows, even though there is a breeder in town!!
> My hubby is also asthmatic but managed to develop enough antibodies against the cats to make it manageable, at least. He's allergic to dust, pollen, can't drink any alcohol, shouldn't have cats, dogs...
> Good luck with your search. It'll be well worth it
> Are you Portuguese???


Oh I see! Maybe my partner will manage it too, my hopes are high :biggrin5: Yes, I'm Portuguese, why?

@Born to Boogie I didn't know she was a breeder


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

RaquelSousa said:


> Yes, I'm Portuguese, why?


Your name . I used to live in Portugal and Portuguese names jump out at me. The cat I lost last year at 19, Misi, was born in Portugal.

I really, really miss Portugal. Tenho saudades as they always say you do when you leave...


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I see! I'm sorry to hear about your cat  About Italy, do you know if she exports? And the prices for that? I wanted to bring my cat form Portugal, but it was way too expensive, don't know if from Italy is the same.
Don't want to skip topic here.


----------

